# Season Greetings!



## Eldar (Dec 22, 2014)

Ho Ho Ho All Mice! Santa is coming to town! 

The Local Lion has dressed up and wanted to show off his enthusiastic posing as Santa. He would also thank all of you who have polished his self esteem with positive comments through the year 

Merry Christmas to all of you and I´m looking forward to read and comment in the year to come!


----------



## dpc (Dec 22, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Ho Ho Ho All Mice! Santa is coming to town!
> 
> The Local Lion has dressed up and wanted to show off his enthusiastic posing as Santa. He would also thank all of you who have polished his self esteem with positive comments through the year
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you and I´m looking forward to read and comment in the year to come!



Season's greetings to you, Eldar! I must say Santa looks a bit put out. Beautiful colours.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 22, 2014)

And a Merry Christmas to you and yours! How many tranquilizers did you have to feed the lion before he would ignore the tassel?


----------



## offfocus (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice shot, Eldar!
Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2014)

;D

Very nice shot. 

Merry Christmas Eldar.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2014)

BAH! Humbug!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> BAH! Humbug!


Is she single? The Local Lion is still a bachelor and she seem to have a proper arrogant and aristocratic attitude


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > BAH! Humbug!
> ...



She is old and cranky...


----------



## surapon (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Holidays to all of my Teachers, my dear friends and Eldar.
Happy Hunting ( For the best Photos) and still keep the best smile on our faces.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Dec 22, 2014)

May I join in for the greetings?
To All,
May your holidays be filled with joy and photos!
Have a great New Year.
Took the photo at a SPCA Santa and Pets function to raise funds.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 23, 2014)

Eldar,
Hope you don't mind, I'm using your photo on my work PC, as holidays background


----------



## Eldar (Dec 23, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Eldar,
> Hope you don't mind, I'm using your photo on my work PC, as holidays background


He he, you're most welcome. Merry Christmas Dylan.


----------



## tahoetoeknee (Dec 25, 2014)

Season Greetings!


----------



## fish_shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas one and all

may you all have a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 25, 2014)

Here I am, pouring salt, pepper and various herbs on some finely chopped vegetables and cheese:
*Seasoned Gratings to all of you too!*

(Not only do I have bad humour, I used Comic Sans also. Promise it won't happen again.)


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 25, 2014)

Eldar, that is one of the finest cat photographs in the history of the internet. Merry Christmas to all of the Canon Rumors crowd!



Santa is in the House by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Dec 25, 2014)

jwilbern said:


> Eldar, that is one of the finest cat photographs in the history of the internet. Merry Christmas to all of the Canon Rumors crowd!


Thanks! I´ll forward your compliments to His Highness


----------

